# Conectar parlantes en mono



## johnny1990 (May 14, 2015)

Hola, el asunto es que tengo un minicomponente, con sus 2 parlantes originales que quiero usarlo en mono. No importa ahora la razón, necesito hacer eso. Como todos sabran esta es la conexion tradicional:
(image 2.jpg)

Sé que las conexiones extrañas de los parlantes pueden generar, gracais a los distintos valores de ohms, que estos o el amplificador se queme. Mi objetivo es combinar los canales estereo para que suenen en mono, es decir, que suene lo mismo por cada uno de los parlantes. Por eso pregunto: ¿Corro algun riesgo en conectarlos asi para escuchar lo mismo por cada parlante? 
(image 3.jpg)
Sino ¿De que manera deberia conectarlos para escuchar en mono?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2015)

Si haces esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 129561​
Muy posiblemente quemes el equipo. Estas conectando los amplificadores en paralelo y eso  se debe hacer. 

Si el equipo lo permite conecta ambos parlantes a *una sola salida* del equipo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2015)

O puenteá las entradas y mandá la misma señal a ambos canales, y va a sonar en mono y por dos parlantes.


----------



## sergiot (May 14, 2015)

Como dice el Dr. es la opción mas acertada, además mono no quiere decir un solo canal, o un solo parlante, es simplemente que la señal de audio es igual para los dos canales.


----------



## huki (Ago 19, 2015)

Hola compañero fogonazo tengo una pregunta para hacerle sobre esta conexion,resulta que tengo un amplificador mono de 320w en 4ohm y quiero hacer dos columnas de cuatro parlantes cada una para sacar el maximo de potencia a este amplificador.Pregunto esta conexion esta bien para usarlo en 4 ohm o esta mal y la otra pregunta es que si tiene algun cambio en el sonido.Desde ya muchas gracias,adjunto la imagen.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2015)

Si lo usas con 4 Ohm la impedancia resultante será de 2 Ohm.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2015)

Esta correcto, la impedancia final de ese arreglo será de *4Ω*


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2015)

Si el de la imagen está bien. Pero si cambia los altavoces por unos de 4Ohm el conjunto tendrá 2

Edito. Es verdad. Entendía mal la pregunta. Está bien.

Si cambias la impedancia puedes sobrecargar el amplificador y/o perder potencia, mientras no te pases mucho en el cambio no suele haber problemas, pero estás 'fuera de rango' de uso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Si el de la imagen está bien. Pero si cambia los altavoces por unos de 4Ohm el conjunto tendrá 2



Yo garantizo lo de la imagen, si cambia los parlante o los conecta mal  me hago cargo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 20, 2015)

huki dijo:


> Hola compañero fogonazo tengo una pregunta para hacerle sobre esta conexion,resulta que tengo un amplificador mono de 320w en 4ohm y quiero hacer dos columnas de cuatro parlantes cada una para sacar el maximo de potencia a este amplificador.Pregunto esta conexion esta bien para usarlo en 4 ohm o esta mal y la otra pregunta es que si tiene algun cambio en el sonido.Desde ya muchas gracias,adjunto la imagen.



Esa conexión está perfecta y no deberías quemar nada si el amplificador es confiable en sus parámetros y los parlantes están acordes a las exigencias.

Deberás tener presente que el amplificador va a estar más exigido en temperatura, por lo tanto, deberás asegurar la mejor ventilación posible.

Muy posiblemente aumente la distorsión y pierdas un poco el control de los graves, comparándolo a la opción de cargar al amplificador en 8 ohmios. Como efecto secundario, también, posiblemente pierdas un poquito de rango dinámico para explotar con la máxima excursión de tu señal de salida.

Deberás doblar la sección transversal de los cables troncales, si la conexión a un grupo de 4 parlantes de 8 ohmios cada uno la efectuás desde otro grupo existente de otros 4 parlantes de 8 ohmios cada uno, también. Es decir, los cables que existían previamente al agregado del segundo grupo. Si partís desde una misma bornera de conexión del amplificador para ambos grupos y en forma simétrica y opuesta (como en un sistema estéreo), no es necesario lo anteriormente dicho.

Deberás asegurarte que el amplificador cuente con alguna protección para los parlantes, ya que si se dá un error, el daño puede ser muy grande .

Saludos


----------

